# artstudio 24/7 online t-shirt designer info



## kenscott (Oct 23, 2006)

hey, found these guys at the show... www.artstudio24-7.com 
for 2195 (375 activation fee )
12 months subscription to great dane graphics included free ( you get them all )
online design tool
fully customizable to your company's needs and visions
sell your artwork too
control all your pricing
track your sales and traffic
accept payments online
toll free tech support.

1-800-728-9884 
from online printz inc.
93 s. jackson street #74584 Seattle Washington 98104

Ken


----------



## Dbwjratwork (May 8, 2008)

*Re: Has anyone used pikiware yet?*

Does art studio 24-7 have a site for there designer or software?


----------



## HeyJRod (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Has anyone used pikiware yet?*

Is this what you're looking for

www.artstudio24-7.com


----------



## Parkwood (Jan 14, 2008)

The Dane Graphics as part of the package seems like a great idea. I just wish they had more graphics that were business oriented.


----------



## kenscott (Oct 23, 2006)

Parkwood said:


> The Dane Graphics as part of the package seems like a great idea. I just wish they had more graphics that were business oriented.



there is a place on the website to upload your own graphics, 
And all the businesses that I have been doing stuff for over the years always wants you to create them a logo or already has one. So either way this would work on both ends.


----------



## Parkwood (Jan 14, 2008)

Yes, I saw the ability to upload your own graphic and that's great. But I do think if Dane had some more graphics like Smart designer that would work for businesses that the whole package would be so much more rounded.


----------



## klassic (Oct 29, 2008)

We are looking into getting their software. Unfortunately we are having a hard time getting a hold of them. I left a message yesterday and they say they return messages in 24 hours, but I haven't heard back. I also sent them an email and haven't had a response in 8 hours.


----------



## Robert72 (Aug 12, 2006)

I sent them two emails some months ago and they never repplied.


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

That is not encouraging for someone wanting to get software from them, (like me)
if they cannot get back with potential customers how do they handle the ones that buy?

If anyone here uses them or knows someone that uses them it would be of great help to all of us if you could give us feedback/

Thanks


----------



## G_Peters (Oct 31, 2008)

Hi,
We all have been traveling for the past few weeks and our US Partner has been sick in hospital so we've been off the radar. 

We will all be back on board on Monday 3rd Nov.
For more information please go to our site... www.artstudio24-7.com 
or send us an email... [email protected]

Thank you
George Peters

Onlineprintz Inc


----------



## Parkwood (Jan 14, 2008)

This company seems like it had a good idea but if I was considering them, I'd be scared off by the communication. You would think they'd be on top of it, despite having to travel. This seems like a textbook example of how a brand name can start off with a bad image and then have to fight to regain respect.

I'll bet by Long Beach they'll be even more online design companies fighting for business.


----------

